# Suche Mitarbeiter Freiberufler für 3monate



## hhbjörn (16 Juni 2008)

hallo
wir suchen für glinde bei hamburg einen s7 mann der aber auch anklemmt und ibn und produktions begleitung für juli august september macht.
anfragen unter PN

gruß björn


----------



## hhbjörn (17 Juni 2008)

also nochmal mehr details die auftrag läuft uber 3 monate erstmal und es sollen neu maschinen inb genommen werden aber auch bei alten anlagen was geändert werden näheres bei kontakt über pn ich rufe auch gerne bei euch an .

gruß björn


----------



## funkdoc (28 Juni 2008)

haha sehr ominös
eine ibn eines machinenherstellers der für das keine techniker hat.
vielleicht wills ja keiner machen, dann nehmen wir halt iergendwen*ROFL*


----------



## Exmexx (28 Juni 2008)

Kann deine Erheiterung grad ni verstehen.

Aber mit Verstehen von Ösis hatte ich schon immer Probleme. Vielleicht liegts daran.


----------



## hhbjörn (28 Juni 2008)

hallo du einzeller aus Ösiland wollte eigentlich gar nicht drauf antworten aber ich erkläre es dir mal ganz langsam .
also da ist nen maschinen hersteller der baut ganzzzzzz viele anlagen und wenn er (der maschinen hersteller) mal keine eigenen leute (angestellte)
hat ruft er mich an mich nennt mann zb externer freiberufler oder freelancer und bei euch in wien nennen sie mich hafferer (freund).

so ich hoffe du weißt jetzt wie es läuft.

gruß björn 

p.s das angebot steht immer noch


----------



## Gerhard K (28 Juni 2008)

> in wien nennen sie mich hafferer (freund).


 
das heißt hawara. und nicht haffara.
*ROFL*


----------



## johnij (30 Juni 2008)

@hhhBjörn,

wer soll bitte schoen so eine Tätigkeiten für eine kurze Zeit machen?
Ich bin mir net sicher, ob Du jemanden findest, es sei denn du greifst ganz 
tief in die Tasche (bzw. der Maschinenhersteller )
Mit VNC   oder mit Home-office kann man es am Wende machen 

Grutski johnij aus Bayerski


----------



## PeterEF (30 Juni 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> @hhhBjörn,
> 
> wer soll bitte schoen so eine Tätigkeiten für eine kurze Zeit machen?
> Ich bin mir net sicher, ob Du jemanden findest, es sei denn du greifst ganz
> tief in die Tasche (bzw. der Maschinenhersteller )


 
Nicht alle sehen ihr Glück in einer Festanstellung mit Tarifvertrag, Bürozeiten von 08:00 - 16:00 und Feilscherei um Überstunden und Bereitschaftszeiten - es gibt viele, die freiberuflich oder als freie Mitarbeiter unterwegs sind und dabei sogar zufrieden


----------



## johnij (30 Juni 2008)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Nicht alle sehen ihr Glück in einer Festanstellung mit Tarifvertrag, Bürozeiten von 08:00 - 16:00 und Feilscherei um Überstunden und Bereitschaftszeiten - es gibt viele, die freiberuflich oder als freie Mitarbeiter unterwegs sind und dabei sogar zufrieden


 
Bei uns hat man eine Gleitzeit . Ich kann kommen wann ich will.
Es ist ja mal halt so wenn man AT ist . Klaro die Kohle muss auch stimmen.

Ich habe einen Kumpel (Dipl.-Ing.), der bei einem Ingenieurbüro arbeitet. Er verdient vieeeeeeeeeeeeeel weniger als ich.Die Überstunden werden nicht vergütet.
Ich finde sowas unverschämt.


----------



## Gerhard K (30 Juni 2008)

> Er verdient ca 16.000 p.a. weniger als ich.


 
wo arbeitest du??da möchte ich auch anfangen.

ah sorry.
wo man natürlich vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeel mehr verdient.
*ROFL*


----------



## johnij (30 Juni 2008)

Gerhard K schrieb:


> wo arbeitest du??da möchte ich auch anfangen.
> 
> ah sorry.
> wo man natürlich vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeel mehr verdient.
> *ROFL*


 

 1- Der Verdienst gilt für Dipl.-Ing. aus der Uni
2- Man spricht 6 Sprachen
3- Ich arbeite bei einem Weltkonzern


----------



## vierlagig (30 Juni 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> 2-  man spricht 6 Sprachen



nur mit der schriftlichen artikulation scheint es noch nicht so klappen zu wollen - aber wie hat der genosse lenin schon gesagt: üben, üben, nochmals üben!


----------



## Markus (30 Juni 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> @hhhBjörn,
> 
> wer soll bitte schoen so eine Tätigkeiten für eine kurze Zeit machen?
> Ich bin mir net sicher, ob Du jemanden findest, es sei denn du greifst ganz
> ...


 

wie sagte adenauer so schön: "wir leben alle unter dem selben himmel, haben aber alle einen anderen horizont"

mir fällt es schwer mich bei dem geistigen dünnschiss den du da abgegeben hast zurückzuhalten.
was glaubst du mit was ein großer teil der leute hier im forum (inkl. mir) ihr geld verdienen?

wenn dein kollege dipl.ing soviel schlechter verdient als du, dann muss er eine echte pfeife sein. weil dein gehalt kann nicht wirklich hoch sein wenn ich von diesem beitrag auf deine kompetenz schliesse...

also kleiner johnij, die welt da draussen ist dann doch noch etwas größer, auch größer als dein "weltkonzern" ...


----------



## Gerhard K (30 Juni 2008)

> 1- Der Verdienst gilt für Dipl.-Ing. aus der Uni


ein frischer dipl.ing. von der uni verdient in österreich
weniger als ein facharbeiter.was sich mit den jahren natürlich ändert.



> 2- man spricht 6 Sprachen


 
respekt.von der sorte gibt es nicht viele die 6 sprachen beherrschen.In wort und schrift??soll jetzt nicht so rüberkommen als würde ich es nicht glauben.bin nur neugierig


----------



## johnij (30 Juni 2008)

Einige von euch sind jetzt richtig neidisch

Ein Dipl._ing  als Anfänger kann mehr verdienen als ein Techniker der 10 Jahre geschaft hat. Und noch was, wo ich arbeite kommt man ohne Uni-Abschluss nicht rein (Mindestens Dipl.-Ing oder Dipl. Informatiker)
Also die sind mal die Tatsachen
Zum Thema Verdienst: Ab 46.000 Euro p.a  vorwärts für 0 Jahre Berufserfahrng


----------



## Markus (30 Juni 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Einige von euch sind jetzt richtig neidisch
> 
> Ein Dipl._ing als Anfänger kann mehr verdienen als ein Techniker der 10 Jahre geschaft hat. Und noch was, wo ich arbeite kommt man ohne Uni-Abschluss nicht rein (Mindestens Dipl.-Ing oder Dipl. Informatiker)
> Also die sind mal die Tatsachen
> Zum Thema Verdienst: Ab 46.000 Euro p.a vorwärts für 0 Jahre Berufserfahrng


 
jetz bin ich aber richtig neidisch... *ROFL*

was machst du den für tolle sachen?
programmierst du raumfähren oder entwickelst du am kontiniumtransfunktionator?
wieviele jahre berufserfahrung haste den schon?


----------



## johnij (30 Juni 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> jetz bin ich aber richtig neidisch... *ROFL*
> 
> was machst du den für tolle sachen?
> programmierst du raumfähren oder entwickelst du am kontiniumtransfunktionator?
> wieviele jahre berufserfahrung haste den schon?


 


Ich programmiere nicht.
Ich entwickle mal die Software.


----------



## vierlagig (30 Juni 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> jetz bin ich aber richtig neidisch... *ROFL*


 [ironie von markus übernehm] ich auch [/ironie]


Markus schrieb:


> was machst du den für tolle sachen?
> programmierst du raumfähren oder entwickelst du am kontiniumtransfunktionator?
> wieviele jahre berufserfahrung haste den schon?


 
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=140332&postcount=52
und vermutet wird das große S


----------



## Markus (30 Juni 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Ich programmiere nicht.
> Ich entwickle mal die Software.


 
WAS entwickelst du?

was mich jetzt auch interessiert ist diese kleine wort "mal"...
bedeutet das du hast noch nicht damit angefangen?
wan fängst du denn an? nach deinem praktikum? *ROFL*


----------



## johnij (30 Juni 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> [ironie von markus übernehm] ich auch [/ironie]
> 
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=140332&postcount=52
> und vermutet wird das große S


 

Schau mal hier rein

http://www.ingenieur-verlag.de/div-shop/produkte/gehaltsreport-2007/

Ich weiss es nicht, wieso ihr versucht mich anzugreifen??

Die Gehälter, die ich erwähnt habe sind auf dem Markt realistisch.
Ich habe sie nicht eingewürfelt


----------



## vierlagig (30 Juni 2008)

möchte niemanden zu nahe treten, aber wenn es in deutschland noch unternehmen gibt, die für eine zweifelhafte qualifikation (damit mein ich nicht den schein, den man nach den paar jahren uni bekommt) bereit sind eine unverhältnismäßige summe auszugeben scheint es diesem land noch nicht schlecht genug zu gehen ... dabei jammern doch gerade die forschungs- und entwicklungsabteilungen gerne über viel zu wenig mittel ...


----------



## Markus (30 Juni 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Schau mal hier rein
> 
> http://www.ingenieur-verlag.de/div-shop/produkte/gehaltsreport-2007/
> 
> Also bye


 

du beantwortest unsere fragen nicht, wir wollen icht wissen was die anderen machen bzw. laut statistik machen könnten. wir wollen wissen was du machst...


----------



## vierlagig (30 Juni 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Ich weiss es nicht, wieso ihr versucht mich anzugreifen??



wer *versucht* das denn? 


(hier darf gern nach sehr viel ironie und sarkasmus gesucht werden )


----------



## johnij (30 Juni 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> du beantwortest unsere fragen nicht, wir wollen icht wissen was die anderen machen bzw. laut statistik machen könnten. wir wollen wissen was du machst...


 
Ich möchte nicht viel über mich erzählen.Darum geht es nicht
(Ich bin halt nicht bei einem Vorstelllungsgespräch)

 Das ganze  geht einfach nur um Gehälter.


----------



## vierlagig (30 Juni 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> (Ich bin halt nicht bei einem Vorstelllungsgespräch)



naja, also eigentlich schon, denn wir wollen uns *vorstellen* können, was du machst, warum der "weltkonzern" dich so super toll bezahlt und welchen einfluß das auf dein leben hat - wir brauchen doch auch wieder ziele und hoffnungen


----------



## MSB (30 Juni 2008)

Also irgendwie liegt mir schon die ganze Zeit im zusammenhang johnij was auf der Zunge,
jetzt muss es einfach mal raus:

Wenn du, wie von dir angedeutet wirklich beim großen S arbeitest, dann wird mir im Zusammenhang mit WinCC Flex einiges klar. *ROFL*

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## vierlagig (30 Juni 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Wenn du, wie von dir angedeutet wirklich beim großen S arbeitest, dann wird mir im Zusammenhang mit WinCC Flex einiges klar. *ROFL*



du scheinst nicht der einzige zu sein, der so kombiniert: http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=141997&postcount=15

und ich möchte mich dem gern anschließen: *ACK*


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 Juni 2008)

Bedeutet dies, dass WinCC flexible nicht programmiert sondern nur mal entwickelt wurde :?:


----------



## Gerhard K (30 Juni 2008)

@johnij
also leute die wirklich die qualifikation,das wissen,die position und solch ein gehalt haben,würden nie damit prahlen.
die sind intelligent genug um dies mit taten zu beweisen und nicht hier im forum breittreten.
solltest du wirklich all das sein was du behauptest,bist du der erste den ich aus diesem elitären kreis kennenlerne,der das so rausposaunt.
also sorry,aber das ist einfach nur billig.


----------



## jabba (30 Juni 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Bedeutet dies, dass WinCC flexible nicht programmiert sondern nur mal *ent*wickelt wurde :?:


 
Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, das es noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt.

Er ist ja Entwickler, und ist dafür da die Verwirrungen und Verwicklungen in der Software zu finden.


----------



## hhbjörn (30 Juni 2008)

oh oh was habe ich hier nur angerichtet....
gruß björn


----------



## vierlagig (30 Juni 2008)

hhbjörn schrieb:


> oh oh was habe ich hier nur angerichtet....
> gruß björn



uns bis her viel spaß zugestanden, wehe du willst uns das jetzt wieder nehmen 

@jabba: einen moment mußte das entwickeln wirken, aber ja, ich denke du hast recht.

@gerhard: kennst du nicht diese entwicklersnobs? jungspunde die in einen job reingerutscht sind, da zwar nicht so recht wissen, was man von ihnen erwartet aber nach außen erstmal auf dicke hose machen - man arbeitet ja schließlich in einem weltkonzern, spricht 6 sprachen, auch wenn man sie nicht alle schreiben kann, und ist der entwickler vorm herrn ... also mindestens einen kenn ich von dieser sorte 

@johnij: ich hoffe du klärst uns noch auf, dann morgen früh, wenn du dich wieder an deinem arbeitsplatz eingefunden hast. finde ich übrigens interessant, dass der herr entwickler schon um 4 feierabend macht, wo er doch gleitzeit hat und dazu noch eine hochbrisante und wichtige aufgabe zu erfüllen - das sollte ich meinem chef mal geigen..


----------



## zotos (30 Juni 2008)




----------



## Question_mark (30 Juni 2008)

*Also bei S.. arbeitet der sicher nicht*

Hallo,



			
				hhbjörn schrieb:
			
		

> oh oh was habe ich hier nur angerichtet....



Da mach Dir mal keine Kopfschmerzen drüber, ich habe mich bis hierhin köstlich amüsiert *ROFL*



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> also eigentlich schon, denn wir wollen uns vorstellen können, was du machst,



Also ich kann mir schon sehr gut vorstellen, was johnij beruflich macht. Wenn ich mir hier seine Beiträge so durchlese, macht er wohl im Moment eine Umschulungsmassnahme zum Forentroll *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (30 Juni 2008)

*Aarrghh, der war gut ...*

Hallo,



			
				johnij schrieb:
			
		

> Ich entwickle mal die Software.



Klar, mal Software --- 

Wer den Gag kapiert hat, kriegt von mir beim nächsten Forumstreffen ein Freibier auf Markus Kosten :s1:

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (1 Juli 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Klar, mal Software ---



das sind die leute, die mit dem finger das programm aufm bildschirm nachfahren  ... was für UG


----------



## Gerhard K (1 Juli 2008)

> zitat von *vl* @ gerhard: kennst du nicht diese entwicklersnobs?


 
nur ältere.aber du wirst recht haben.noch grün hinter den ohren,aber bellen wie ein alter hund.*ROFL*


----------



## johnij (1 Juli 2008)

Das ganze ging um



Gerhard K schrieb:


> wo arbeitest du??da möchte ich auch anfangen.
> 
> ah sorry.
> wo man natürlich vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeel mehr verdient.
> *ROFL*


 
Darauf habe ich eine Antwort als Erklärung gegeben, mehr nicht.
Ich kann es nicht begreifen, wie unverschämt einige sind.
Was hat das mit meiner Qualifikation zu tun?? Die Frage soll überhaupt nicht gestellt werden.
Ich hatte einfach eine niveauvolle Diskussion erwartet, was leider nicht der fall ist.

john


----------



## vierlagig (1 Juli 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Ich hatte einfach eine niveauvolle Diskussion erwartet, was leider nicht der fall ist.



ich glaube, ich spreche für viele, wenn ich eine niveauvolle diskussion begrüße und unterstütze. leider ist es dir aber nicht möglich einfache fragen zu beantworten um uns deine argumentation näher zu bringen.

ich finde es unverschämt von dir zu behaupten, die diskussion sei niveaulos, solange du nichts zur steigerung des niveaus beiträgst und eigentlich der bremsende klotz bist.

also möchte ich die fragen noch einmal *zur diskussion* stellen:

was machst du?
warum bezahlt dich der "weltkonzern" so super toll und welchen einfluß hat das auf dein leben?


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 Juli 2008)

... ich habe den Thread bisher gar nicht realisiert ...
Das ist ja richtig toll geworden ... Ich habe mich beim Lesen wirklich amüsiert ...

Übrigens ... 6 Sprachen ist doch gar keine Sache :
KOP - FUP - AWL sind schon mal 3 ... und dann vielleicht noch Deutsch (4) ... usw.

Gruß
LL


----------



## vierlagig (1 Juli 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... Ich habe mich beim Lesen wirklich amüsiert ...



damit ist jetzt hoffentlich bald schluß  - johnij sollte jetzt wirklich mal auspacken!

(bevor ich hier vermutungen zu doppelidentitäten verlauten lasse )


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (1 Juli 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... ich habe den Thread bisher gar nicht realisiert ...
> Das ist ja richtig toll geworden ... Ich habe mich beim Lesen wirklich amüsiert ...
> 
> Übrigens ... 6 Sprachen ist doch gar keine Sache :
> ...


 
Hallo Larry 

In deiner Liste fehlt noch Fränkisch.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erlangen

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## vierlagig (1 Juli 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> In deiner Liste fehlt noch Fränkisch.



das passt dazu, dass johnij sein abitur in fränkreich gemacht hat ... fehlt die 6te sprache ... ich tippe auf VB-skript ... weil das muß man seiner meinung nach ja kennen


----------



## afk (1 Juli 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... ich habe den Thread bisher gar nicht realisiert ...
> Das ist ja richtig toll geworden ... Ich habe mich beim Lesen wirklich amüsiert ...


*ACK*



johnij schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Kumpel (Dipl.-Ing.), der bei einem Ingenieurbüro arbeitet. Er verdient vieeeeeeeeeeeeeel weniger als ich.





johnij schrieb:


> 3Ich arbeite bei einem Weltkonzern





johnij schrieb:


> Einige von euch sind jetzt richtig neidisch





johnij schrieb:


> Ich weiss es nicht, wieso ihr versucht mich anzugreifen??


Das beantwortet sich doch eigentlich von alleine, oder ?

Ein kleines Sahnehäubchen hab ich aber noch:
Ein Weltkonzern kann ein paar Nieten in den eigenen Reihen, die möglichst viel Kohle für möglichst wenig Leistung einstreichen wollen, problemlos ab. Wer sich aber in einem kleinen Ingenieubüro über Jahre hinweg erfolgreich behaupten will, der muß nicht nur richtig was können, sondern seinen Job als Berufung verstehen ... 




vierlagig schrieb:


> (bevor ich hier vermutungen zu doppelidentitäten verlauten lasse )


*ACK* MEEEP. Zu spät ... 


Gruß Axel


----------



## vierlagig (1 Juli 2008)

afk schrieb:


> Ein Weltkonzern kann ein paar Nieten in den eigenen Reihen, die möglichst viel Kohle für möglichst wenig Leistung einstreichen wollen, problemlos ab.



ich bin mir mittlerweile sogar sicher, dass sie die brauchen. ein DAU zum software testen ist durch nichts zu ersetzen - das schafft keine simulation!


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (1 Juli 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> das passt dazu, dass johnij sein abitur in fränkreich gemacht hat ... fehlt die 6te sprache ... ich tippe auf VB-skript ... weil das muß man seiner meinung nach ja kennen


 
Ich weis nicht, wo Du ABI gemacht hast, aber ich meinte

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franken_(Volk)

nicht

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frankreich

Gruss und 

Audsuperuser


----------



## vierlagig (1 Juli 2008)

@AUDsu: dass du mit meinem humor immer noch nicht um kannst ist erschreckend! 

interessanter link: *Siemens in Erlangen* 

[edit] und noch zwei interessante links

*http://entwickler-forum.de/showthread.php?p=164026*

und der gestern zu uns gestoßene

*csharpxx*

[/edit]


----------



## funkdoc (1 Juli 2008)

hhbjörn schrieb:


> hallo du einzeller aus Ösiland wollte eigentlich gar nicht drauf antworten aber ich erkläre es dir mal ganz langsam .
> also da ist nen maschinen hersteller der baut ganzzzzzz viele anlagen und wenn er (der maschinen hersteller) mal keine eigenen leute (angestellte)
> hat ruft er mich an mich nennt mann zb externer freiberufler oder freelancer und bei euch in wien nennen sie mich hafferer (freund).


bei uns im einzelligem ösiland nennen wir solche leute leasingsklaventreiber, Lohndumper, weniger Geld für mehr arbeit-geber.

und dass du um einiges weniger bezahlst als  direkt angestellte bei diesem ominösen Maschinenhersteller verdienen, der soviele maschinen herstellt dass die kapazität an personal zusammenbricht, brauchen wir hoffentlich nicht diskutieren. ich weiss schon, man muss ja auch von was leben....


> so ich hoffe du weißt jetzt wie es läuft.


 ne, hast ja nicht erklärt wie es läuft.
willst du mir sagen dass einer der die maschinen nicht kennt und sie bei der ibn zum ersten mal sieht, eine erfolgreiche ibn zustande bringt?

oder suchst du leute die mal bisschen installationsarbeit machen, n paar motoren anhängen und so weiter?

mach mal ein paar details zur eigentlichen arbeit...
dann könnts vielleicht für einige unter euch deutschen interessant werden.

grüsse


----------



## Markus (1 Juli 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> bei uns im einzelligem ösiland nennen wir solche leute leasingsklaventreiber, Lohndumper, weniger Geld für mehr arbeit-geber.
> 
> und dass du um einiges weniger bezahlst als direkt angestellte bei diesem ominösen Maschinenhersteller verdienen, der soviele maschinen herstellt dass die kapazität an personal zusammenbricht, brauchen wir hoffentlich nicht diskutieren. ich weiss schon, man muss ja auch von was leben....
> 
> ...


 
johnij ist bedient und jetzt kommt der nächte vollidiot und will hier sein fett abkriegen?

ich kenne keinen freiberufler der mit weniger als 50 euronen die stunde nach hause fährt, ich kenne auch wenige die unter 60 euronen überhaupt was anfassen. ich kenne eine firma aus österreich die machts um 45.

wenn er hier jemadnen sucht, dann wird er nicht den nächst besten nehmen sondern einen der in der branche schon aktiv war. abgesehen davon sind freiberufler meist sehr erfahrene leute da sie schon in vielen brachen gearbeitet haben, das bringt auch für die eine oder andere firma mal neuheiten und inovationen an die das eigene eingefahren betriebsblinde personal nie gedacht hätte...

mit deinem eingeschränkten horizont sollte man die klappe nicht soweit aufreissen. wenn man bedenkt das du auf den letzten seiten ganz klar lesen konntest was passiert wenn man es doch macht, dann tut es mir leid, dann fehlt dir ganz gewaltig was...


----------



## vierlagig (1 Juli 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> dann fehlt dir ganz gewaltig was...



... an weitsicht ... aber das sag ich ja nicht das erste mal


----------



## funkdoc (1 Juli 2008)

ok hab das mit dem freiberufler überlesen....


----------



## Markus (1 Juli 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> ok hab das mit dem freiberufler überlesen....


 

na dann amchen wir das hier zu bevor noch mehr irgendwas überlesen...


----------

